# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  τεσσερα  ηχεια σε τελικο

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα παιδια

εχω εναν τελικο ενισχυτη...No name... οχι κατι επωνυμο δλδ...
pacific Pa 800 Λεγετε....

Σε εναν μηνα απο τωρα εχουμε μια εκδηλωση και μου ζητηθηκε η μικροφωνικη
η εκδηλωση θα γινει σε προαυλιο ναου...

Απο εξοπλισμο εχω μια κονσολα Behrigner 1222

Τελικο ενισχυτη 2χ200 στα 8ohm 2χ400 sta 4οhm

μικροφωνα,καλωδια,και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται...

Τον ενισχυτη τον δουλευω με 2 behringer b215xl 250watt το ενα

ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορω να βαλω ενα ζευγαρι ακομα επανω 
και με ποιον τροπο;;εχουμε αλλα δυο ηχεια ev sx200

*Να το επιχειρησω η θα με αφησει ο ενισχυτης την ημερα της εκδηλωσης;;;*

----------


## kotsos___

Άμα τα ηχεία σου είναι 8ωμ, μπορείς να συνδέσεις 2 παράλληλα σε κάθε κανάλι, αν είναι 4ωμ 2 σε σειρά σε κάθε κανάλι..
Αλλα δεν κερδίζεις κάτι σε ένταση..

----------


## kokoblue

Ναι ολα τα ηχεια που εχουμε ειναι 8ohm...
Τωρα παραλληλα πως το εννοεις;; γινετε να μου περιγραψεις λιγο την διαδικασια;;
Επισης ο ενισχυτης απο πισω εκτος απο βυσματα speakon εχει και για γυμνο καλωδιο

Σε ενταση οτι οδηγει ο ενισχυτης ετσι;;
απλα αλλο με 2 ηχεια...αλλο με τεσσερα...

----------


## kokoblue

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια που σας πριζω αλλα 1η φορα ασχολουμε με συνθετη αντισταση ηχειων κι εχω αποριες....
Η παραλληλη συνδεση πως θα γινει μπορει να μου περιγραψει καποιος;;

Ξερω μονο οτι τα 2 ηχεια θα τα κουμπωσω κανονικα στα speakon του ενισχυτη....
Ειδα κι ενα σχετικο βιντεακι αλλα δεν ξερω αμα ειναι σωστο αυτο που θα πω....αν δεν ειναι διορθωστε με παρακαλω.

(κουμπωνω τα 2 ηχεια στον ενισχυτη κανονικα...και βαζω το In του ενος ηχειου στο out του αλλου...;; η κανω αυτην την διαδικασια και για τα 2 βυσματα που περιεχει τοκαθε ηχειο απο πισω;; :Wink: 

Επισης ηθελα να ρωτησω αν δεν κανω ολο αυτο και βαλω εναν εξτρα ενισχυτη που εχω βρει παλιος μεν τελικος δε 210watt στο καναλι 4καναλο
αυτος ο ενισχυτης εχει μπορνες απο πισω μονο δεν εχει speakon θα χρειαστει να παρω το καλωδιο που εχω το οποιο ειναι καρφι - καρφι και να το κοψω στην μια ακρη;;
αυτα τα καλωδια που ειναι καρφι - καρφι εχουν 2 αγωγους μεσα η εναν;; δεν μπορω να καταλαβω....

για βοηθηστε ρε παιδια...

----------


## vasilllis

καλημερα
παραλληλα ειναι απο τον ενισχυτη στο πρωτο ηχειο και απο το πρωτο στο δευτερο.
αν ειναι με καρφι η κοψε το η βαλε ενα ταφ (δυο εισοδοι μια εξοδο.φανταζομαι δεν εχει προβλημα)
στο πρωτο και οδηγησε το στο δευτερο.
αν παλι δεν σου παει ετσι το καλωδιο απο τον ενισχυτη ριξε ενα καλωδιο για το καθε ηχειο -σε καθε εξοδο.

----------


## kotsos___

http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?...ry?connections
Αν ο ενισχυτής σου βγάζει έξοδο με κάποιο βύσμα, βρες ταφ..
Αν στον ενισχυτή συνδέονται γυμνά καλώδια, απλα σύνδεσε 2 ηχεία...
Δεν έβγαλα άκρη απο την απάντησή σου.. :Unsure:

----------


## PCMan

Ναι παιδιά. Να τα βάλει παράλληλα αλλά όταν θα καούν ποιος θα του τα πληρώσει;  πιστεύω προσέξατε οτι ο ενισχυτης στα 4Ω βγάζει 400w ενώ τα ηχεία είναι 250w ετσι; 
Μόνο σε σειρά θα παίξουν με ασφάλεια. Μπορείς και παράλληλα αλλά αν η ένταση θα είναι πάνω απ το μισό, μπορεί να καψεις κάποιο/α ηχείο/α.
Παράλληλα στην περίπτωση σου, σημαίνει τα 2 στα speakon του ενισχυτή και τα αλλά 2 με γυμνα καλώδια στις μπορνες του ενισχυτη.

----------


## GREG

βαλε τα ηχεια πανω απο 1.60μ σε υψος ...σε βαση η καπου αλλου...
υπολογισε 2watt το κεφαλι ...στο περιπου ....
υψηλες ....καργα....

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι παιδιά. Να τα βάλει παράλληλα αλλά όταν θα καούν ποιος θα του τα πληρώσει;  πιστεύω προσέξατε οτι ο ενισχυτης στα 4Ω βγάζει 400w ενώ τα ηχεία είναι 250w ετσι; 
> Μόνο σε σειρά θα παίξουν με ασφάλεια. Μπορείς και παράλληλα αλλά αν η ένταση θα είναι πάνω απ το μισό, μπορεί να καψεις κάποιο/α ηχείο/α.
> Παράλληλα στην περίπτωση σου, σημαίνει τα 2 στα speakon του ενισχυτή και τα αλλά 2 με γυμνα καλώδια στις μπορνες του ενισχυτη.



Αν για τα παιδια απευθυνεσαι και σε μενα τοε οχι δεν προσεξα τιποτα καθοτι απαντησα μονο στο πως γινεται η παραλληλη συνδεση.
εριξα μια ματια και απο οτι καταλαβα τα αλλα 2 ειναι 200W? ev sx200.αν ναι τοτε παραλληλα δεν μπαινουν.σε σειρα θα εχει 450 w me 200 ενισχυτη,ουτε και αυτη την επιλογη θεωρω σωστη ομως.

----------


## kokoblue

Γιατι να τα καψει ρε παιδια;; οτι ηχεια και να του βαλω ο ενισχυτης δεν θα δωσει αυτο που αντεχει;; δλδ στην προκειμενη περιπτωση 400watt στο καθε καναλι;;;
τα EV τελικα ειναι τα sx100 Που ειναι 200watt και τα δικα μου ειναι 250...
Απως θα εχω την ενταση του ενισχυτη μεχρι εκει που αναβουν τα πρασινα λαμπακια σστα;;δεν θα πρεπει να κλιπαρει ο ενισχυτης.....


Για να μην μπαινω σε εξοδα και αγοραζω Τ και καλωδια μεγαφωνικα και βυσματακια κι αλλα τετοια σκεφτομαι να τα βαλω πανω στον εναν τελικο ολα
τον δικο μου δλδ που εχει και 2 υποδοχες για speakon...
Με φορτιο 4ohm θα τον σηκωσει ο ναος οπου θα καουμε την γιορτη;; ειδα τις ασφαλειες και ειναι ολες   16 20 25 40Α

Εχω κανει ενα προχειρο σχεδιακι πως θα συνδεσω τα ηχεια με τον τελικο για δειτε το και πειτε μου ειναι σωστο;;;

ΠΑΡΑΛΗΛΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ 4 &#.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

16Α ειναι σουπερ.

το σχεδιο ειναι σωστο,αν και βλεπω 3ηχεια στην εξοδο.3 ειναι;

θα τον καψει γιατι μεγαλυτερα ηχεια θελουν μεγαλυτερη ισχυ οποτε θα την τραβηξουν απο τον ενισχυτη.αν τον αφησεις σε χαμηλη ενταση θα εισαι οκ.

----------


## kokoblue

θα δω μεχρι που σηκωνει και θα τον αφησω εκει...αλλωστε με 400watt στο καναλι δεν ειναι και λιγα...
Οχι στο σχεδιο δεν ειναι 3 ηχεια....
εχω βαλει τα 2 κανονικα στον ενισχυτη με κοκκινες γραμμες και απο αυτα εχω τραβηξει γραμμη στα αλλα 2 δλδ 2 ζευγη ηχεια....
απλα εχω βαλει φωτο απο μπρος και απο πισω το καθε ενα ηχειο

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ναι παιδιά. Να τα βάλει παράλληλα αλλά όταν θα καούν ποιος θα του τα πληρώσει;  πιστεύω προσέξατε οτι ο ενισχυτης στα 4Ω βγάζει 400w ενώ τα ηχεία είναι 250w ετσι; 
> Μόνο σε σειρά θα παίξουν με ασφάλεια. Μπορείς και παράλληλα αλλά αν η ένταση θα είναι πάνω απ το μισό, μπορεί να καψεις κάποιο/α ηχείο/α.
> Παράλληλα στην περίπτωση σου, σημαίνει τα 2 στα speakon του ενισχυτή και τα αλλά 2 με γυμνα καλώδια στις μπορνες του ενισχυτη.



Όχι Νίκο, σε παράλληλη σύνδεση μειώνονται τα ωμ αλλά μεγαλώνουν τα watt (τα 2 ηχεία των 8Ω/250W παράλληλα γίνονται 4Ω/500W), και σε σειρά σύνδεση γίνονται 16Ω/500W,

και ένα τελευταίο σε παράλληλη σύνδεση θα βγάλει 400W, σε σειρά πολύ λιγότερο από 100W το κάθε ηχείο.

----------


## kokoblue

Κι εγω με συνδεση παραλληλα θα τα βαλω...
Ο ενισχυτής δεν θα δωσει
400watt στο καθε καναλι ετσι;;
Αρα 200watt στο καθε ηχειο;;
...αφου γράφει 2χ400 στα 4ohm

Tο σχέδιο σωστα το εχω ετσι;;
Ουτως η αλλως δεν θα βαλουμε κρουστά η μπάσσο 
Μπουζουκι αρμόνιο ακορντεόν
Κιθάρα και οι φωνές θα ειναι

----------


## spiroscfu

400W στο κάθε κανάλι και 200W στο κάθε ηχείο, μην το φοβάσαι και drums/μπάσο να βάλεις δεν έχεις θέμα.

----------


## kokoblue

Ακριβως αυτο θελω κι εγω φιλε μου....200watt να μου βγαλει και στα τεσσερα ηχεια και ειμαι κομπλε καλλυμενος...
ουτως η αλλως μιλαμε για κυριως ηχεια τα τεσσερα οχι για μονιτορ...για μονιτορ θα εχω αλλα δυο των 100watt αλλα με αλλον ενισχυτη...

Σκεφτομαι πως αν βαλω drums υπαρχει περιπτωση σε καποιο αποτομο κτυπο του ντραμμερ να μου σκισει κανενα γουφερ...και καλα να ειναι απ τα δικα μου ηχεια
αν ειναι απ τα δανεικα;;τι γινετε;;

Μολις συνδεσω τα ηχεια και τον ανοιξω υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει κανενα τσαφ και να σβησει;;
τιποτα απροοπτα τετοια δλδ;; να πω οτι φοραει 10Α ασφαλεια μεσα ο ενισχυτης (το γυαλακι εννοω)

----------


## spiroscfu

Κοίτα εκεί που μπορεί να σου κάνει κάποια τσούκα είναι όταν τον πρωτοανοίξεις και υπάρχει μικρή ασφάλεια στην γραμμή (η 16αρά δεν νομίζω να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα),
αυτό μπορεί να γίνει λόγο της αυξημένης ζήτησης του μ/σ κατά την εκκίνηση και άδειων πυκνωτών.

Τώρα για τα κρουστά καλό είναι να υπάρχει ένας κομπρέσορας ή στην χειρότερη ένα limiter, και μην τους βάλεις μόνιτορ (αν έχεις μόνο 2) χρησιμοποιήσετε τα σαν side.


"τα side είναι τα pa της σκηνής, τοποθετουτε μπροστά στην σκηνή και κοιτάνε τους μουσικούς"

----------


## kokoblue

Kι αν το κανει συνεχεια εγω τι μπορω να κανω;; γτ εκει δεν ξερω πως πανε οι γραμμες ποιες ειναι 16αρες ποιες ειναι 20αρες
16αρα ουτε εγω πιστευω τετοια εχω στο σπιτι που τον δουλευω και για milisecond τοκανει αυτο να ψηλοτραβαει λιγο το ρευμα....σαν υποταση

το μ/σ τι ειναι;;

κομπρεσσορα εξτρα δεν εχω...αν και ειναι ηλεκτρονικα τα drums 
Ναι αυτο εννοουσα κατω ξαπλωμενα να κοιτανε τους μουσικους..σωστα;
αντε αν παει καλα θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες

----------


## spiroscfu

Θα αφήσεις ανοικτό το ενισχυτή και θα σηκώσεις 2-3 φορές γρήγορα την ασφάλεια (εννοείται σε κάποια στραβή στην μέση του live),

δεν είναι το είναι ο μετασχηματιστής, καλή επιτυχία Κώστα!

----------


## kokoblue

E θα κανω κανα 2 3 τεστ προτου αρχισω κι αν δω οτι πεφτει θα το βαλω σε 20αρα γραμμη
ε στην μεση του Live δεν νομιζω να το κανει το ολο παιχνιδι ειναι μολις τον ανοιξω κανα μισαωρο 45' πριν αρχισει η γιορτη
Τι ακριβως μου ειπες για τον μετασχηματιστη δεν καταλαβα

παντως αυτο ειναι το Manual για δες κι εσυ να μου πεις

pacific pa-800.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε κάποια στραβή είπα (μπορεί να κάνει διακοπή η δεη πχ.), οι μ/σ ιδιαίτερα οι τοροειδής θέλουν πολύ ρεύμα στο ξεκίνημα και επί το πλείστον οι επαγγελματικοί δεν έχουν soft_start.

Εντάξει είναι ο ενισχυτής.

----------


## kokoblue

ε αμα τοση γκαντεμια ρε παιδι μου ενταξει...τι να πω....
καλου κακου ομως ακου κι αυτο φιλε μου...τα αλλα ηχεια τα δανεικα εχουν απο πισω μονο βυσμα jack
δεν εχουν speakon αν εγω θελω να τα βαλω οχι ολα μαζι οπως ειπαμε 
 σε εναν ενισχυτη αλλα να χρησιμοποιησω κι εναν 2ο ο οποιος εχει μονο μπορνες....τοτε;;

πρεπει να κοψω το καλωδιο...;;
Aνοιξα ενα τετοιο καλωδιο αλλα δεν ειδα να εχει 2 καλωδιακια μεσα οπως το ηλεκτρολογικο
ειχε μονο ενα..αυτο πως θα το βαλω στον ενισχυτη που εχει μονο μπορνες απο πισω;;

μιλαμε για τον soundtech pl 1000

----------


## spiroscfu

Το κάθε ηχείο θέλει τουλάχιστον δυο καλώδια, αν δεν βρεις το αντίστοιχο θηλυκό ... κόψε τα καλώδια.

----------


## kokoblue

Αααα απο το ιδιο το καλωδιακι κι ας ειναι ενα;; να το κοψω δλδ και να τα κανω 2;;
Ποσο περιπου θα μου βγει να φτιαξω 2 5 μετρα καλωδια ηλεκτρολογικου τυπου 2χ1.50 με βυσματα τετοια μπροστα;;

----------


## spiroscfu

Κώστα από ηχοληψία φαίνεται πως τα καταφέρνεις αλλά με τα ηλεκτρονικά δεν το πολυέχεις. 


Αυτό το καλώδιο που λες έχει μέσα του δυο πολύκλωνα σύρματα που ενώνονται ή στο +1 -1 του speakon 
Speakon_plug.gif 

ή αν έχει καρφί στο tip/ground.
sc3000-sr1000_plugs.jpg

----------


## kokoblue

Μαλλον με φενετε θα τα βαλω ολα στον τελικο, θα τον βαλω σε μια 20αρα γραμμη
θα του βαλω περα απο τις 2 ψυκτρες που εχεικ αι μια τριτη να το φυσαει γυρω στα 50watt και ολα κομπλε....

ta speakon τα ξερω γτ τετοια εβαλα στον ενισχυτη πριν λιγες μερες γτ τον ειχα σε μπορνα....
πεδευτικα αλλα τα καταφερα...1η φορα ηταν αλλωστε....

Εκτος αμα παω να φτιαξω 2 5μετρα καλωδια με βυσμα jack στην μια πλευρα στερεο η μονο και απο την αλλη γυμνο καλωδιο
σε περιπτωση που μου κανει καμια λαδια με 4 ηχεια επανω...
αντε το πολυ να βγει 12ε παραπανω δεν βγαινει


Ηχοληψια ηθελα να σπουδασω αλλα μαγειρας κατεληξα...αστα να πανε..

----------


## spiroscfu

> Ηχοληψια ηθελα να σπουδασω αλλα μαγειρας κατεληξα...αστα να πανε..



Η αλήθεια είναι πως η παιδεία μας βοηθάει να τραβήξουμε το δρόμο που θέλουμε "μπορεί κάποιος που ήθελε να γίνει μάγειρας να βγήκε ηχολήπτης". !!!!!!

Κοίτα να δεις αφού θέλεις κάτι σίγουρο θα πας σε ένα μαγαζί και θα ζητήσεις να σου φτιάξουν δυο προεκτάσεις(όπως είπες), και αφήνεις τα πειράματα με αυτά για άλλο χρόνο που θα είναι ποιο κατάλληλος.


Υγ.
Αν κατάλαβα καλά έχεις 2 250αριά και 2 200αριά, που θα συνδεθούν παράλληλα ανά δυο 
δηλ. θα έχεις 450W φορτίο στο κάθε κανάλι, αλλά αυτά θα μοιραστούν και θα πάνε 200 στο κάθε ηχείο(*), το 200αρί λοιπόν "είναι οριακό" και ανάλογα τις ρυθμίσεις σου μπορείς να φέρνεις τον ενισχυτή στον κόρο και να σου τετραγωνίζει την έξοδο "αρκετά εύκολο χωρίς κομπρέσορα", με αποτέλεσμα κάψιμο ηχείων ή ενισχυτή.

Λοιπόν προσοχή και στα επίπεδα, pfl σε όλα τα όργανα και έλεγχος για ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ 0db.


* (νομίζω πως καλό είναι τα ηχεία να έχουν 30-50% παραπάνω ισχύ από τον ενισχυτή)

----------


## PCMan

> Όχι Νίκο, σε παράλληλη σύνδεση μειώνονται τα ωμ αλλά μεγαλώνουν τα watt (τα 2 ηχεία των 8Ω/250W παράλληλα γίνονται 4Ω/500W), και σε σειρά σύνδεση γίνονται 16Ω/500W,
> 
> και ένα τελευταίο σε παράλληλη σύνδεση θα βγάλει 400W, σε σειρά πολύ λιγότερο από 100W το κάθε ηχείο.



Δεν σε έπιασα.
Δηλαδή αν ο ενισχυτής κατέβαινε στα 2Ω και έβγαζε 1000W, θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε 4 παράλληλα των 8Ω και 250W για να έχουμε "ένα ηχείο"(ή μια αντίσταση) των 2Ω που αντέχει 1000W?

----------


## spiroscfu

Φυσικά Νίκο, ο νόμος του κίρκωφ σε συνδυασμό με το νόμο του ωμ.


αλλά όπως είπα και ποιο πάνω, καλό είναι το φορτίο να είναι 30-50% μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## kokoblue

Ηχοληψια απ το λυκειο ηθελα δεν μου βγηκε τωρα αλλα στην Θεσσαλια δεν υπαρχει πουθενα
...Τωρα να πληρωνω ΙΕΚ να πληρωνω και σπιτι να μεινω;;
πανε πολλα...

Εχω παραγγειλει καλωδιο να το φτιαξω μονος μου

Οσο για τα ηχεια ακουστικα οργανα θα ειναι και μια ηλεκτρονικη drums 
τα 4 πρωτα καναλια μου εχουν κομπρεσορα τα υπολοπα οχι...

Δεν νομιζω να κλιπαρει τοσο ευκολα ο ενισχυτης ...
Τραγουδια βαζω και για να κλιπαρει πρπει να βαλω ενα τονο μπασσα μεσα...

Στο ακορντεον πως να το βαλω το μικροφωνο;;

----------


## spiroscfu

Το ακορντεόν είναι λίγο περίεργο, κανονικά χρειάζεται τρία μικρόφωνα αλλά επειδή δεν έχεις διαθέσιμα βάλε στο κέντρο της ταστιέριας



Τα όργανα αν είναι με καρφί κανονικά θέλουν DI.

----------


## kokoblue

Κανονικα το ξερω οτι θελουν di
αλλα μουν εχουν φυγει ενα σωρο για αυτην την εκδηλωση...

Το multicable που ειναι σαν τετραγωνο κουτι με xlr βυσματα
και σου βγαζει πανω στην κονσολα τα καλωδια
φιλτραρει το σημα;;
οιστευω να καταλαβατε

----------


## spiroscfu

Όχι στα ερωτηματικα, το τελευταίο δεν το πιάσα.




Το κατάλαβα, πιστεύω!

----------


## kokoblue

γραφω απο κινητο και δεν μπορω να βαλω εικονα...
κανει απο 90 100ε κσι πανω σου εχει υποδοχες για xlr θυληκα
και τα βγαζει αρσενικα καλωδια στην κονσολα...

τους ενισχυτες θα τους βαλω σε μια πριζα εκει οπου βαζουν και την σκουπα την ηλ.
16αρα ειναι το ειδα σημερα

τι οχι στα ερωτηματικα;;

----------


## spiroscfu

Κατάλαβα τη εννοούσες λέγοντας multicable (multi το ονομάζω και εγώ), την τελευταία φράση δεν κατάλαβα "αλλά το βρήκα μετά".

Με το όχι απαντάω στην ερώτησή σου, το multi είναι ένα πολυκαλώδιο που ενώνει την σκηνή με την κονσόλα.

----------


## kokoblue

Καταλαβα φιλε μου...δηλαδη κατι μαζικο σαν συσκευη δεν υπαρχει δλδ αν πουμε οτι εχουμε 10 οργανα με καρφι θελουμε και 10 di box;;
κατι θα υπαρχει...
Πιστευεις θα υπαρξι καποιο προβλημα αν εχω καποιο εξωτερικο ανεμιστηρα οπως ειπα και ποιο πανω και τον βαζω οπου ειναι αναγκη;;
μην τον ανοιξω δλδ και μου κανει κανενα απροοπτο...cooler ειναι πιο πολυ αλλα γυρω στα 50 watt Και λειτουργει με 220volt

να κατι τετοιο ελεγα....αλλα δεν φιλτραρει αυτο ε;;

http://www.djshop.gr/displayITM2.asp...=12280&LANG=GR

----------


## spiroscfu

Υπάρχουν πολλαπλά ενεργά DI σε 1 ή 2 rack unit νομίζω.



Τσου!

----------


## kokoblue

Χριστος Ανεστη!!!

Μαλιστα φιλε μο πρς το παρων θα την σηκωσω ετσι απλα την εκδηλωση χωρις Di απλα θα δω πως θα παιξω λιγο με το eq για να μην ακουγετε το βουητο των καρφιων
και βλεπουμε....Εχω βρει ενα ανταπτορακι να βαλω στην μια ακρη που μπανει το βυσμα στο οργανο...να μπει με καρφι δλδ αλλα να βγαινει με xlr Και να καταληγει σε xlr τι λες;;
γτ οι περισσοτεροι στα οργανα εχουν καρφι δεν εχουν xlr

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν το όργανο έχει balance out 
balfig5b.gifτότε απλά το βάζεις στο multi με αντάπτορα (στερεοφωνικό καρφί σε xlr).

Αν έχει unbalanced out τότε πρέπει να βραχυκυκλώσεις το tip του καρφιού με το 1 και 3 του xlr
balun1.jpg.



Κώστα τα di εκτός από το attenuation κάνουν και άλλο ένα σημαντικό πράγμα,
που αυτό είναι η απομόνωση "στο περίπου" των δυο γειώσεων  (κοίτα παρακάτω)


με τον διακόπτη μπορούμε να κάνουμε "αν θέλουμε ή χρειάζεται" ground lift, αυτό αρκετές φορές μας βοηθάει να απομονώσουμε τον θόρυβο.


Σε μια στραβή "χωρίς di" αν έχουμε υπερβολικό θόρυβο από ένα όργανο (που έχει τροφοδοσία πχ. πλήκτρα, ηλεκτρονική drums κ.α.), αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε (*δεν προτείνεται όμως γιατί μπορεί να δημιουργήσει επιπλέον προβλήματα*) είναι να βάλουμε ταινία στην γείωση του σούκο.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Σε μια στραβή "χωρίς di" αν έχουμε υπερβολικό θόρυβο από ένα όργανο (που έχει τροφοδοσία πχ. πλήκτρα, ηλεκτρονική drums κ.α.), αυτό που μπορούμε να κάνουμε (*δεν προτείνεται όμως γιατί μπορεί να δημιουργήσει επιπλέον προβλήματα*) είναι να βάλουμε ταινία στην γείωση του σούκο.



Ακριβώς αυτό γίνεται για να μη δημιουργηθεί βρόχος γείωσης με το υπόλοιπο σύστημα (looping). Ή και άλλου είδους παρεμβολή.

----------


## kokoblue

Kοιτα σπυρο εχω σηκωσει αλλη μια φορα με τον υπαρχοντα εξοπλισμο αλλα με 2 ηχεια σε κλειστο χωρο και με τα ιδια ακριβως οργανα
γτ ειναι μουσικη σχολη οποτε θα ερθουν οι ιδιοι...δεν ειχα προβλημα θορυβου..σαφως και πρεπει να παρω di box...
Αλλα για την ωρα θα το αφησω....δεν πειραζω τα βυσματα να τα βραχυκυκλωσω γτ στο τελος θα βρεθω να περνω καινουργια...

Οσο για το σχεδιο ουτε που το καταλαβα...γτ δεν ξερω να το διαβαζω...αλλα καταλαβα τι ειπες...το εχω δει αλλου σε φωτο..   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Εγω ελεγα στα 2 καλωδια που εχω που ειναι xlr to xlr  στην μια ακρη που θα πηγαινει στο οργανο να βαλω ενα τετοιο βυσματακι

http://www.lightsounds.com.au/images...ds_5692big.jpg

----------


## spiroscfu

Είναι και αυτός ένας τρόπος, το θέμα είναι που θα σου βγει πολύ ογκώδες και μπορεί να ενοχλεί σε κάποια όργανα.

----------


## snphotography.gr

> βαλε τα ηχεια πανω απο 1.60μ σε υψος ...σε βαση η καπου αλλου...
> υπολογισε 2watt το κεφαλι ...στο περιπου ....
> υψηλες ....καργα....



το "2watt το κεφαλι" πως σου ηρθε ?
χονδρικα η υπαρχει καποια λογικη ???

το ακουω πρωτη φορα και μου κανει καποια εντυπωση....

----------


## xristosmassas

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ !    ΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ 4 ΗΧΕΙΑ  ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΝΥΣΧΙΤΗ  ΘΑ  ΑΝΕΒΕΙ  Η ΕΝΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΤΑ 30 - 40% ΕΠΑΝΩ

 ΜΕΤΑ  ΑΝΑΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΗ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ  ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ , ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ Σ PEAK- AROUN --!!   ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ Di - bOX

----------


## sakis

ω θεε μου .....

----------


## kokoblue

Saki κανε υπομονη...χαχαχα

Πηγα και πηρα σημερα 2 βυσματακια απο XLR σε καρφι Jack μολις ομως κουμπωνω τον ανταπτορα στοκαλωδιο το xlr και το βαζω στην κιθαρα το συνδεω στην κονσολα
και δεν μου μεταδιδει ηχο παρα μονο ενα... βββζζζζζ...τιποτα αλλο
τι κανουμε τωρα;;Μια βδομαδα πριν την εκδηλωση;;

----------


## sakis

μπορεις να αγορασεις DI σε πολυ καλη τιμη  και θα κανεις την δουλεια σου σωστα  χωρις κανενα προβλημα και χωρις κοστος  ολα τα αλλα που αναφερεις παραπανω για ανταπτορακια  ειναι μνημιωδεις παπαριες 

Αν δεν ξερεις που να αγορασεις πολυ φτηνα και απολυτα σωστα  DI  στειλε μου ΠΜ  εγω τα δουλευω χρονια χωρις το παραμικρο προβλημα  και φυσικα τα εχω συγκρινει με αλλα κατα πολυ ακριβοτερα και επαιξαν  παρα πολυ καλα 

Το υποστιριζω σε τετοιο βαθμο αυτο που λεω  οπου αν τα αγορασεις και δεν μεινεις ευχαριστημενος  μου τα στελνεις  και τα αγοραζω εγω σην τιμη που τα αγορασες 

με πορδες δεν βαφουμε αυγα ...

----------


## kokoblue

saki κι εγω μαζι σου να ειχα χρηματα να αγοραζα...αλλα τωρα δεν μου περισσευει μια...ηδη εχω δωσει 70ε στα καλωδια μικροφωνικα οργανων ανταπτορακια rca speakon
Αλλα θα το εχω υπ οψην μου να παρω καποια στιγμη....ΓΙα τι τιμες μιλαμε;;αν θελεις στειλε μου ενα Π.Μ.

----------


## sakis

http://www.tele.gr/gr/search/DB-01

----------


## spiroscfu

> Πηγα και πηρα σημερα 2 βυσματακια απο XLR σε καρφι Jack μολις ομως κουμπωνω τον ανταπτορα στοκαλωδιο το xlr και το βαζω στην κιθαρα το συνδεω στην κονσολα
> και δεν μου μεταδιδει ηχο παρα μονο ενα... βββζζζζζ



Με καρφί σε καρφί δουλεύει κανονικά αν ναι τότε ο αντάπτορας που αγόρασες είναι ή λάθος ή χαλασμένος,
για άνοιξέ τον και βάλε μια φώτο από τις συνδέσεις του.

----------


## kokoblue

Με ενα καλωδιο που το εκανα τωρα τεστ που ειναι σε τετοιο στυλ

http://www.kenable.co.uk/images/G113B.jpg

Ο ενς δεν εβγαζε σημα και τον ανοιγω να δω και ητανε κομμενα τα καλωδιακια του μεσα οποτε τι να ανεβαζω φωτο περριτο...
Ο αλλος πεζει κανονικα μολις τον κουμπωσα οποτε παμε αυριο στο μαγαζι για 3η φορα γτ την προηγουμενη χτες δλδ μου εδωσε λαθος ανταπτορα...



http://www.lightsounds.com.au/images...ds_5692big.jpg

----------


## kokoblue

Με απολυτη επιτυχια στεφθηκε τελικα χτες η εκδηλωση που ειχαμε στο προαυλιο του Ναου.
Ολα πηγαν καλα απο τεχνικης αποψεως εννοωντας ηχεια ενισχυτη που τα συνδεσα ολα οπως μου ειχατε πει
τα ηχεια οριονταν και σιγουρα ολοι σημερα ειναι στο οτορυνολαρυγγολογο...χαχαχα

Το μονο μειον ειναι οτι ειχαμε μικροφωνισματα απ τα ηχεια κι ετσι τωρα θελω να βρω μια συσκευη για να μην σφυρανε τα ηχεια απ τα μικροφωνα
Καθως και να παρω και 2 ενεργα ηχεια απο 500 600 watt το ενα που εχω βρει...

Ευχαριστω ολους οσους με βοηθησαν με τις απαντησεις τους καθω και για το χρονο που διεθεσαν
Ιδιαιτερως ομως θελω να ευχαριστησω τον φιλο μου (Danza) και τον spiroscorfu

----------


## sakis

Εισαι απολαυση να σε διαβαζει καποιος ...πραγματικα ... 

για να μην σου σφυρανε τα μικορφωνα πρεπει να μαθεις  να "στηνεις "  και να παιζεις σωστα  και οχι  να αγορασεις καποιο  μηχανημα που νομιζεις οτι μπορει να σου κανει δουλεια .... εδω ομως δεν ηθελες να αγορασεις ενα DI που εκανε 11 ευρω  και μια κονσολιτσα που κανει 80....... θα αγορασεις  feedback controller ???? Δεν νομιζω Τακη που λεει και η διαφημιση ...

----------


## kokoblue

Λαθος τα λες...οχι δεν ηθελα...απλα δεν ειχα τον απαιτουμενο χρονο...αλλωστε στο 1ο 2ο live κανενας δεν τα εκανε ολα σωστα και συ σρην δουλεια σου εχεις κανει λαθη σακη
κι εμαθες μεσα απ αυτα...οποτε ολοι δικαιουμαστε στο λαθος...για να μαθουμε το σωστο!!

Κι ασε την διαφημηση να λεει....

----------


## Danza

Κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής συνεδιάλεξης με τον φιλαράκο (Κώστα) έκανα ότι μπορούσα.... χαχαχαχα

Λοιπόν το θέμα είναι απλό, οι οργανοπαίχτες έσκασαν αφου είχε ξεκινήσει η εκδήλωση ένα τέταρτο άρα δεν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τίποτα μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα.
Για μικροφωνισμούς συμφωνώ οτι θέλει στήσιμο αλλά όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ΡΑ τότε χρειάζεται ένα feedback/περιοριστής μικροφωνισμού για παν ενδεχόμενο.
Το DI το θεωρώ πεταμένα λεφτά αν αναλογιστούμε οτι οι κονσόλες για live τα έχουν όλα και συμφέρουν αρκεί να έχεις χρόνο να κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις σου (αν πέσεις σε σωστούς μουσικούς και όχι ΤΡΟΜΠΑδόρους).

Αυτά....!

----------


## sakis

καμμια κονσολα δεν εχει DI πανω της ...και χωρις αυτο ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον να εχεις σοβαρο αποτελεσμα ..... ευτυχως τις μερες μας καποιοι ενισχυτες οργανων εχουν DI out  και αυτο λυνει φυσικα το προβλημα ....
Δημητρη στο επομενο  setup που θα παιξω θα σε φωναξω να κερασω μπυριτσα ( για μεζε δεν ξερω υπαρχει κριση ) οπου θα διαπιστωσεις οτι οι μουσικοι παντα ερχονται με καθυστερηση και φυσικα ειναι δεδομενο οτι δεν ειναι σωστοι και ειναι τροπαδοροι οπου φυσικα θα εχεις την υποχρεωση να ρυθμισεις σωστα  και χωρις feedback controller ....και μαλλον σε λιγα μολις δευετρολεπτα 


με δυο λεξεις περιγραψες πως γινονται οι low budget εκδηλωσεις σε ολον τον κοσμο .... η βασικη μας διαφορα ειναι οτι αν ξεκινησεις με καποια καπως σωστη βαση  5 καλωδια της προκοπης 2 μικροφωνα 2-3 DI ακομα και με 11 ευρω το καθενα  μια κονσολιτσα ας ειναι και  behringer  ενα τελικο και δυο ηχεια  μολις φας το πεος 10 φορες απο τις παραπανω δυσκολιες να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι την 11η φορα  θα εισαι απολυτα ετοιμος να στησεις σωστα χωρις κοντρολερ θα βγαλεις και ηχο και ας κουμπωνουν οι μουσικοι ακομα και αν εχει αρχισει η εκδηλωση ....

τα σωστα στησιματα δεν απαιτουν ακριβα μηχανηματα ...απαιτουν ομως μια σωστη τεχνικη βαση και μια σχετικη εμπειρια οχι τοσο ηχοληψιας αλλα περισσοτερο γνωσης του ιδιου σου του συστηματος και μεχρι που μπορει να απει χωρις προβληματα .... Απο την αλλη ολοι οι ηλεκρονικοι μπορουν να κανουν ηχοληψια ....ενω ...κανενας ηχοληπτης δεν μπορει να κανει ηλεκρονικα αυτο απο μονο του ειναι η αβση πολλων πραγματων ....

Ο φιλος μας για παραδειγμα πηγε να προσφερει τις υπηρεσιες του ( αμισθι υποθετω ) και τον προσωπικο του κοπο και κοστος  χωρις να εχει τα παραπανω ...τελικα δεν τα πηγε και πολυ ασχημα  απο οτι κταλαβα ...σιγουρα ομως αν το κανει αυτο 10 ακομα φορες θα ειναι πολυ καλυτερος  και θα καταλαβει που απαιτηται ο βασικος και αναγκαιος εξοπλισμος  ασχετα της ποιοτητα χωρις τον οποιο το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι μονιμα κακο ....

----------


## Danza

Είδα ένα βίντεο και οφείλω να πω οτι τα πήγε πολύ καλά για αμισθί.....
Πως το λέμε εμείς η νεολαί(ρ)α, πήγε για τον χαβαλέ του.

Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα θα συμφωνήσω οτι χρειάζεται εμπειρία.
Ένα live το καλύπτεις χωρίς κομπρέσσορες και limiter και και και και αρκεί να ξέρεις τι κάνεις, ο Κώστας ήταν η 1η φορά που αντιμετώπισε τέτοιο σκηνικό και λογικό το βρήσκω να έχει πελαγώσει. Πέραν αυτού, θα μάθει αρκεί να ασχολείται.
Για DI κλπ που είπα οτι δεν χρειάζεται το στηρίζω στο ότι μια κονσόλα έχει Gain οπότε ένα σήμα Line αν το βάλεις σε είσοδο mic, χαμηλώνεις προενίσχυση απο την πηγή, κρατάς και χαμηλά το Gain στην κονσόλα και είσαι έτοιμος, το χω κάνει άλλωστε πολλές φορές, βέβαια δεν είναι σωστό γιατί μπορεί να κάψεις είσοδο λόγο υψηλής ευαισθησίας αν το παρακάνεις με την προενίσχυση, στην ανάγκη όμως δεν έχεις πολλές επιλογές όταν γίνονται όλα την τελευταία στιγμή και άλλα κανονίζεις και άλλα έρχονται.
Με τους μουσικούς τελικά δεν είμαι ο μόνος που τα χει περάσει.... Κάτι είναι και αυτό....

Θυμάμαι που μου είχαν έρθει κάποτε μια ώρα καθυστερημένοι και τους έβαζα για δοκιμαστικά να τους ρυθμίσω πρίν αρχίσουμε, γιατί αν κλιπάρει τίποτα και μου κάψει κανα ηχείο δεν θα μου το πληρώσει κανείς, σωστά?

Όσο για τις μπύρες, βάλε εσύ μπύρες και θα σου φέρω προβατίνα.....

----------


## sakis

Δημητρη ξερεις οτι σε κυνηγαω για αυτα που γραφεις αλλα το κανω με ευγενεια και καλοσυνη ( ! ) και με προθεση να σου μεταδοσω απο αυτα που εμαθα μαλλον με τον δυσκολο τροπο .... Με ολη μου λοιπον την αγαπη και ...ευγενεια αυτο που ειπες ειναι μνημιωδης μαλακια ...Οι λογοι που μπαινουν τα  DI δεν ειναι η σταθμη ...αν ηταν μονο η σταθμη οπως το λες και εσυ θα ηταν πολυ ευκολο απο το gain  το βασικοτερο προβλημα ειναι η προσαρμογη της αντιστασης και το επομενο ειναι η γαλβανικη απομονωση....

Γενικα αυτη ειναι η πεπατημενη και οποιον να ρωτησεις που ειναι σχετικος με την δουλεια αυτη θα σου πει το ιδιο πραγμα ...: καλυτερα να βαλεις ενα  DI  και ας ειναι και φτηνιαρικο απο το να βαλεις ενα ενγχορδο κατ ευθειαν στην κονσολα ..

Ξερεις οτι κατα βαθος  μου αρεσει που τα λεμε  και γουσταρω και να δωσω απο τα λιγα που ξερω ... απλα η σταση του φιλου μας ( αλλα και η δικια σου ) την ειχα και εγω  ...Βαλε εκει να τελειωνουμε .... μετα μεγαλωσα ...μετα διαβασα  εμαθα με τον δυσκολ τροπο πληρωσα κιολας  και τωρα προσπαθω απο την μερια μου να σε παω απο το βημα 1 που εκανα και εγω στο βημα 5 που ειναι το σωστο ....

Φιλικα 
Σακης

----------


## spiroscfu

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα τα di είναι υποχρεωτικά για μια σοβαρή δουλεία, 
η γαλβανική απομόνωση μπορεί να μας γλιτώσει από άσκοπο τρέξιμο "ειδικά αν τα όργανα είναι ενεργά".

----------


## Danza

Το θέμα είναι οτι πολλοί χρειαζόμαστε ιδιαίτερα.........................................

Μην παρεξηγείς Σάκη, η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη απο την αμάθεια τελικά..... Τουλάχιστον ρίχνεις τα μπινελίκια αλλά μαθαίνουμε!

Υ.γ. χωρίς ειρωνία τα παραπάνω!

----------


## kokoblue

ta lete poly kalaa....

----------

